# Shocker/remake



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Uhm...........

JT here with more Wes Craven creatively bankrupt remake news about a redo of "Schocker".........

This is one of my guilty 80s pleasures - not a good film by any means, but I like Mitch Pileggi and the look of the villain. Not a good film but let's see what they do with it.......










http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/interview/546


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

This has been removed from the IMDb. So... I don't know what this is all about. I thought it was axed.

As for Craven's version... _uylhck_. Deadly Friend was much better.


----------

